# Firearm Inside Overturned Truck Discharges, Killing Virignia State Trooper



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*









Trooper Kevin C. Manion 
*

*9 News, WUSA*
_Reprinted with Permission_

Trooper Kevin C. Manion was killed in the line of duty Saturday afternoon, Feb. 18, 2006 in a shooting in Clarke County.

"This is a tremendous loss shared by every member of our Department," Colonel W. Steven Flaherty said in a state police news release. "Our hearts and prayers are with the Manion family as they come to terms with the devastating loss of a beloved son and brother."

Trooper Manion, 27, joined the Virginia State Police in October 2002 and graduated June 6, 2003 as a member of the 104th Basic Session. His first patrol assignment was Prince William County. Trooper Manion transferred to the Virginia State Police Area 13 Office in Winchester in July 2005 and was assigned to Warren County.

Trooper Manion is a native of Millboro in Bath County. He earned a bachelor's degree in geography from Mary Washington College in Fredericksburg and an associate's degree in education from Dabney S. Lancaster Community College in Clifton Forge.

The circumstances surrounding Trooper Manion's death are still under investigation by the Virginia State Police and Clarke County Sheriff's Office. Assisting state police at the scene were the Frederick County Sheriff's Office and City of Winchester Police Department.

The shooting incident occurred shortly before 2 p.m. on Route 649 in Clarke County following a single-vehicle crash involving a Ford Ranger pickup truck that had run off the road and overturned onto its side. As the damaged pickup truck was being moved, a firearm inside it discharged and Trooper Manion was struck in the chest. The other trooper on scene was not injured.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

02/20/2006

*Virginia state police identify trooper killed in line of duty*

*Officer Down: Kevin C. Manion* - [Millboro, Virginia]










*Biographical Info*

*Age:* 27

*Additional Info: *Trooper Manion had been with the Virginia State Police for almost 3 years.

*Incident Details*

*Cause of Death:* Trooper Manion was accidentally shot while assisting another trooper with an automobile accident investigation. *Date of Incident:* February 18, 2006

RICHMOND - Virginia State Police Superintendent Colonel W. Steven Flaherty extends his sincerest condolences to the family of Trooper Kevin C. Manion, who was killed in the line of duty Saturday afternoon, Feb. 18, 2006.
"This is a tremendous loss shared by every member of our Department," Colonel Flaherty said. "Our hearts and prayers are with the Manion family as they come to terms with the devastating loss of a beloved son and brother." 
Trooper Manion, 27, joined the Virginia State Police in October 2002 and graduated June 6, 2003 as a member of the 104th Basic Session. His first patrol assignment was Prince William County. Trooper Manion transferred to the Virginia State Police Area 13 Office in Winchester in July 2005 and was assigned to Warren County.
Trooper Manion is a native of Millboro in Bath County. He earned a bachelor's degree in geography from Mary Washington College in Fredericksburg and an associate's degree in education from Dabney S. Lancaster Community College in Clifton Forge. 
The circumstances surrounding Trooper Manion's death are still under investigation by the Virginia State Police and Clarke County Sheriff's Office. Assisting state police at the scene were the Frederick County Sheriff's Office and City of Winchester Police Department.
The shooting incident occurred shortly before 2 p.m. on Route 649 in Clarke County following a single-vehicle crash involving a Ford Ranger pickup truck that had run off the road and overturned onto its side. As the damaged pickup truck was being moved, a firearm inside it discharged and Trooper Manion was struck in the chest. The other trooper on scene was not injured.
Courtesy of VA State Police


----------

